# Turkey Cannon



## forty_caliber (Sep 19, 2010)

No...this isn't about an episode of Myth Busters.  It is about a unique way of cooking a whole turkey.  Thanksgiving will be here before you know it.

The Turkey Cannon infuses the meat with your favorite sauce, beer, wine  or other liquid seasoning. The combination of the outside heat and hot  moisture on the inside reduces cooking time.   It's like beer can chicken for a turkey.


Turkey Cannon Roast Turkey
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Directions:

1) Make sure that you have completely thawed the turkey you are cooking. 

2) Pre-heat the oven to 400°. Remove all oven racks except the lowest rack.

3) Untie the legs and/or remove the leg clamp to allow the opening into the cavity to be wide open.

4) Remove the giblets from the inside of the turkey. The inside cavity of the turkey should be completely cleaned out to insure the moisture gets into all parts of the meat.  If the tail and/or neck are still attached, trim them off so there is a clear opening on both ends. Also, make sure excess skin is cleared from the openings at both ends.  

5) Thoroughly rinse the turkey inside and out with water.  Pat the turkey dry, then rub it with olive oil and your  choice of meat rubs or herbs and spices. (We recommend you use a meat rub that is not sugar based. Sugar based rubs can cause the skin to burn).

6) Add approximately 1 cup of liquid to the Turkey Cannon.  If you are using an alcohol based liquid, make sure that it has a low alcohol level (wine or beer). Other ideas for liquids would be fruit juices, soda or broth. We recommend adding a little fresh basil or sage to the
liquid you chose.  

7) Slide the turkey on to the cannon tube, tail end first with the breast meat up. Push it on until you feel it is stable.  If you have a bird that is bigger than 20 lbs you may need to support the bottom of the turkey with an apple or onion.

8) Plug up the cannon tube (if visible) or neck of the bird with either a lemon, onion or apple  wedge to seal the moisture in.  

9) Place the Turkey Cannon with the bird on it, onto a
roasting pan  Add two to three cups of water to the roasting pan to help catch the drippings and reduce burning. 

10) Place the roasting pan and Turkey Cannon, into pre-heated oven for 30 minutes at 400°.

11) After 30 minutes, reduce the heat to 350°. Cook for 1 1/2 hours or until done*. You may need to add more water into the roasting pan as you go, it will boil off.  Cook to internal temperature of 160°


----------



## danpeikes (Sep 19, 2010)

this is just like beed can chicken.  I personally would just use a beer can, or I once saw someone use of the large fosters cans for a turkey.


----------

